# PT-76 Russian tank



## fernballan (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi
I have a PT-76 Russian amphibious tanks and thought you might think it was interesting. I've switched the engine in it when the old one was tired and it's hard and expensive to get the spare parts
It will be a Scania v8 engine instead of the old straight 6 must engine rebuild drive from the engine and rebuild the oil soap
I started the rebuilding last winter but they  turbo was stolen on the new engine  so it has standing adel until now
file:///Users/fernballan/Downloads/10204
The old motor


----------



## fernballan (Oct 1, 2017)

The new motor Scania v8 530 HP


----------



## fernballan (Oct 1, 2017)

The drive shaft between engine and gearbox


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice project.


----------



## fernballan (Oct 2, 2017)

Test fit


----------



## fernballan (Oct 2, 2017)

Fron an back


----------



## fernballan (Oct 8, 2017)

Tank wheele


----------



## hermetic (Oct 8, 2017)

Fabulous project. I think that engine will be a tight fit, but what a wonderful toy it will be. I like the "de-icer" in the first post! I hope the Russians know you have this!!!


----------



## fernballan (Oct 14, 2017)

Hear the frustration when the engine does not start on the first attempt. When you have spent the whole day with the electricity


----------



## hermetic (Oct 15, 2017)

Diesel tank LIVES!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 15, 2017)

very cool!
i had the pleasure of seeing a PT76 up close 
it is not me in the video.


----------



## fernballan (Oct 15, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> very cool!
> i had the pleasure of seeing a PT76 up close
> it is not me in the video.


Having trubbel loding up video


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 15, 2017)

i'm sorry, i'll post the clip to Youtube and post the link.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 15, 2017)

here is a short clip on youtube.
it is also posted on my channel


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 15, 2017)

I love this project. If you were a bit closer I'd bring a case of beer and stop by to watch! Keep the pictures and conversations coming.


----------



## fernballan (Oct 16, 2017)

It is from a well-known American tank collector who had an auction a few years ago


Ulma Doctor said:


> here is a short clip on youtube.
> it is also posted on my channel


----------



## fernballan (Oct 16, 2017)

Groundhog said:


> I love this project. If you were a bit closer I'd bring a case of beer and stop by to watch! Keep the pictures and conversations coming.


Beer is never wrong! I have this tank as a therapy when I'm stressed, I crawl down and fildel whid  something


----------



## fernballan (Oct 16, 2017)

Update Is almost complete with the cooling pipes. Has put bliding valves on those tubes that are highest


----------



## fernballan (Oct 16, 2017)

The engine fist!!!. just


----------



## strantor (Oct 16, 2017)

this is awesome. I want a tank too.


----------



## fernballan (Oct 21, 2017)

The inside the tank


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 21, 2017)

So cool! When are we going for a ride?


----------



## fernballan (Oct 21, 2017)

Maybe tomorrow
I have to connect the air to the clutch and tow air tanks 
And, as usual, everything takes a longer time than you think


----------



## eugene13 (Oct 22, 2017)

Does it still have the main gun?  What caliber?


----------



## fernballan (Oct 23, 2017)

eugene13 said:


> Does it still have the main gun?  What caliber?


76 mm


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 23, 2017)

This is getting more fun all the time, and I'm 4,500 miles away!


----------



## fernballan (Oct 24, 2017)

Its moves


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 24, 2017)

I would like to have one of those to drive on the streets.  Not only would it have better crash protection, but I also think other drivers would show more respect than usual.  Turning the turret and barrel toward anyone who still did not quite get it would make them mark their laundry...


----------



## fernballan (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## fernballan (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Groundhog (Oct 26, 2017)

Now you gotta plug all those little holes so you can take it swimming !


----------



## fernballan (Oct 26, 2017)

Groundhog said:


> Now you gotta plug all those little holes so you can take it swimming !
> And scuba gear


----------



## fernballan (Nov 4, 2017)

Test the steering but an air hose broke to the clutch so it became a small trip Have a nice weekend


----------



## fernballan (Dec 2, 2017)

There is no better cure for a hangover. Take your tank and du som drifting


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 2, 2017)

Too cool! I want a tank!
thanks ferballan.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 2, 2017)

Cool machine! Too much fun! Now all you need is a little (Stalin, Lenin, Gorby, your choice) figure to mount on the front 
Mark


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 2, 2017)

Great stuff!  I am surprised you can get away with running a tank around in Sweden.  I would have thought Sweden would be too politically correct...  But then, I would not want to be the one to go up to someone driving a tank and tell him he could not do that!


----------



## ch2co (Dec 2, 2017)

Amazingly fun. When are you planning a US tour?


----------



## fernballan (Dec 2, 2017)

Yes it's amphibious but at 10 kph its likely to take a while


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 2, 2017)

Way Kool can I get handicap plates , fun at the drive movies . .? Couple machine guns and your set.


----------



## dlane (Dec 2, 2017)

OK,


----------



## magu (Dec 6, 2017)

fernballan said:


> Beer is never wrong! I have this tank as a therapy when I'm stressed, I crawl down and fildel whid  something



Awesome project! I could not have a tank for when I'm stressed... Before long I'd have some shells for when I'm stressed too, then I'd be playing Dupont and rolling down the freeway.


----------



## ConValSam (Dec 6, 2017)

Now that is more fun than I think I can imagine.  Great rig!


----------

